# أرجو المساعدة على ترجمة بعض المصطلحات



## sami 05 (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا حاليا أعكف على ترجمة موقع إنترنيت خاص بشركة لصناعة مضخات الطين و المضخات الغاطسة و مضخات التجريف وقد واجهتني مشاكل جمة في ترجمة بعض المصطلحات وخاصة الترجمة العلمية للأجزاء المكونة للمضخة من الإنجليزية إلى اللغة العربية لذا أرجو من ذوي الإختصاص أن لا يبخلو علينا بالمساعدة مع الشكر الجزيل كما أني أرفقت هذا الموضوع بثلاث ملفات يرجى الإطلاع عليها لأخذ فكرة أوضح وكذلك ترجمة المصطلحات الموجودة داخلها إن أمكن مع جزيل الشكر قائمة المصطلحات كالتالي:
1-frame 
2- bearing assembly
3-frame plate 
4-frame plate liner insert
5-volute liner
6-throatbush
7-cover plate
8-volute liner sealring
9-impeller
10-stuffing box
11-adjusting bolt
12-support
13-expeller ring
14-shaft
15-adjusting screw
16- high Head ويقصد بها مسافة الضخ
17-feeding inlet
18-shaft sleeve 
19-slurry pump


----------



## 7ssaan (14 يناير 2013)

للرفع


----------

